# code books



## Rei (Mar 29, 2010)

Beside the NEC, are there any other code books that I need to take to the exam room? Also, how did you guys bring all of your books to the exam room since no backpacks are allow. Is it ok if I bring a box? Thanks.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

In think the only other code they mention in the exam specs is the NESC.

As far as getting the books there, I used boxes and a cart. I saw other people using suitcases. They had us put our books at our table and had a staging area off in a side room. Once you were done with the test, you could carry your books back to where your boxes/cart was.


----------



## Rei (Mar 29, 2010)

I saw they listed no purses and no backpack. We can't even leave our backpack to the side?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Rei said:


> I saw they listed no purses and no backpack. We can't even leave our backpack to the side?


I think the exact details vary by state, but the answer for Illinois in 2007 would have been no. Everything on top of the table. I think they let me put my bottle of water next to my chair. Everything else was on the table.


----------



## str1ve13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Florida they allowed suitcases, bags, and boxes. It states Purses and backpacks are note permitted in closed-book exams. I thought I couldn't so I was carrying all my books into the exam room, it was a pain in the rear.


----------



## Rei (Apr 5, 2010)

We can bring in a ruler, right?


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

Rei said:


> We can bring in a ruler, right?


Yes, there is a list somewhere in the NCEES site or in one of the agreements, they give you a list of things including, ruler, compass, triangle...etc...and they say you can pick any 2 of those.


----------

